# BMQ 8 Jan Borden- Who's going?



## Crimson (21 Nov 2006)

I just received my call and I'll be attending BMQ at Borden Ontario starting the 8th of January. 

I've been offered Comm Research Operator which is my first choice after finding out that I was V4 vision. 

I'm swearing in on December 21st and when I leave I'll be flying out of Vancouver. 

I'm just a wee bit excited!

Is anyone else on Army.ca going to be there with me?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Nov 2006)

I might be...but not as a student... ;D


----------



## Klc (21 Nov 2006)

> I might be...but not as a student...


(Cue ominous music)

Almost makes me glad I'm going to St Jean  8)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Nov 2006)

lol I might be going there too!  Looks like it is one...or the other...

flip a coin anyone?   

Seriously troops?

Good luck on your course.  

"Learn To Serve"


----------



## Klc (21 Nov 2006)

Note to self: Leave army.ca shirts at home, or attempt to hide them somehow.

(I could always wear both of them under my civvies when I arrive  >)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Nov 2006)

its ok...I will just look for the 19 year old 227 from Winnipeg

(joking)


----------



## Klc (21 Nov 2006)

Sure you are...  ;D

Here's hoping for a huge influx of nineteen year old techies! - 

From Winnipeg - Ah, who am I kidding, I'm screwed  ;D


----------



## Mithras (22 Nov 2006)

I have been offered a job, not the one I originally went in for so it is a decision.  If I accept I would be at Borden for Jan 8th.

I suppose I would be seeing you on the plane KLC, I am a 'pegger too.


----------



## startbutton (22 Nov 2006)

I'm already here (Borden) as staff, so see ya all then  :dontpanic:


----------



## spud (22 Nov 2006)

Mithras said:
			
		

> I have been offered a job, not the one I originally went in for so it is a decision.  If I accept I would be at Borden for Jan 8th.



Dude,

It's a little more then a "job"  :

potato


----------



## Mithras (22 Nov 2006)

Haha yeah I know Spud.  I am still reeling a little bit and they do _offer you a job_.  First choice would have allowed me to complete my schooling, second choice (the one I was offered) not so much.


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Nov 2006)

Mithras...

This is an experience of a lifetime....what "job" can offer some as thrilling, challenging, were you will learn to go beyond your limits....do not treat it like plain ordinary boring job...I would kill to be offered something even tough It would not be my first choice.

But then again...ask yourself if you are up to it if you consider it like a job if you have a place between those people.


----------



## Mithras (22 Nov 2006)

Man, I know it's more than a job  which is one of the reasons that I am going to accept.  It is just hard for me to give up 4 years of education and x thousands of dollars.. I consider it wasteful.

I have plans on making the military my career and I know that I may be able to transfer at some point to the trade I had originally wanted.  Who knows I may enjoy the trade I was offered so much that I will do it for the rest of my life.

**Sorry if I sound like a whiny b*tch, not my intention.  Still processing emotions, things to do etc**


----------



## SoF (22 Nov 2006)

I did my basic in Borden this summer. If you have any questions pm me.


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Nov 2006)

Mithas

I unbderstand your dispointment, dont get met wrong. I know what ist like when you work for something and end up not doing it.

I wish you luck...


"_Est Sularus Oth Mithas_"


----------



## commIT (22 Nov 2006)

Congrats!  There was two of us (from Edmonton) that was just sworn in yesterday, and our BMQ course date is also Jan 8th in Borden!
   8)


			
				Crimson said:
			
		

> I just received my call and I'll be attending BMQ at Borden Ontario starting the 8th of January.
> Is anyone else on Army.ca going to be there with me?


----------



## ThatsLife (22 Nov 2006)

I have my interview and medical on the 29th of this month...maybe I'll be able to squeeze into that course. Of course that's if everything goes smooth. I really really hope I get a course asap. ASSAAPPP


----------



## spud (22 Nov 2006)

Mithras said:
			
		

> Man, I know it's more than a job  which is one of the reasons that I am going to accept.  It is just hard for me to give up 4 years of education and x thousands of dollars.. I consider it wasteful.
> 
> I have plans on making the military my career and I know that I may be able to transfer at some point to the trade I had originally wanted.  Who knows I may enjoy the trade I was offered so much that I will do it for the rest of my life.
> 
> **Sorry if I sound like a whiny b*tch, not my intention.  Still processing emotions, things to do etc**



Don't worry, if you already have that four years of education it will not go to waste in the military. If you wanted the military to pay for the four years, no loss, there are other ways to get things done. 

Good luck 
potato


----------



## Mithras (22 Nov 2006)

Well Spud, my course has a co-op portion to it that needs to be completed to get the fancy piece of paper.  The trade I wanted to go into would have allowed that to happen.

At this point I am going to see if I can find a way around that problem.

Anyways back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Mithras (27 Nov 2006)

In case anyone gives a rats arse, accepted my offer.. going in as Comms Research Operator.

Going to be a busy month .


----------



## commIT (27 Nov 2006)

Congrats bud!  Any word yet as to where they will be sending you?  ...and when?


----------



## Mithras (27 Nov 2006)

*Points to topic title*  

So I guess I shall be seeing you there.


----------



## SoF (27 Nov 2006)

I did my basic at Borden this summer so I know what you fellas will be going through. If you have any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## MP101 (27 Nov 2006)

I have a question. I want to do my BMQ and i am still in Gr.12 high school.  How could i do both seeing that the high school may interfere with this, or will it be out of the way? Thanks


----------



## Mithras (27 Nov 2006)

Reserves I assume? Why not just wait until the summer when you have graduated?


----------



## new_armoured_trooper (27 Nov 2006)

I'll be on the 8 January course for BMQ in Borden, see you all there


----------



## SoF (28 Nov 2006)

MP101 said:
			
		

> I have a question. I want to do my BMQ and i am still in Gr.12 high school.  How could i do both seeing that the high school may interfere with this, or will it be out of the way? Thanks



You do your bmq during the summer.The summer courses are shorter to accomodate highschool students but that just means you will have to learn some of the material (first aid training, sharpe training, etc)  at your reserve unit prior to going away for basic. Even if bmq starts during your exams you may be able to arange with your school to write your exams earlier.


----------



## Crimson (28 Nov 2006)

Mithras said:
			
		

> In case anyone gives a rats arse, accepted my offer.. going in as Comms Research Operator.
> 
> Going to be a busy month .



Mithras, 

Since you can choose your element with Comms Research which element have you chosen? Personally, I chose Naval element.


----------



## Mithras (28 Nov 2006)

Crimson said:
			
		

> Mithras,
> 
> Since you can choose your element with Comms Research which element have you chosen? Personally, I chose Naval element.



My element was actually chosen for me, but it was what I would have chosen anyways.  The element I was put in was Army.


----------



## ICEDEAR (29 Nov 2006)

I'm going for jan 8th. Selected for Armoured. Borden is 15 mins away from home.


----------



## commIT (4 Dec 2006)

Congrats Icedude...  did they give us our intake number yet?  I had heard our intake is 0053, but not sure if there will be other BMQ courses with the same start date.


----------



## Mithras (4 Dec 2006)

iCaz said:
			
		

> Congrats Icedude...  did they give us our intake number yet?  I had heard our intake is 0053, but not sure if there will be other BMQ courses with the same start date.



I am not sure how intake numbers work but I assume everyone going for the 8th has the same number, if you are interested the number I was given was 0053.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Dec 2006)

It is your Course Serial #.  Everyone with the same number...is on the same course.

Usually.

 ;D


----------



## Mithras (4 Dec 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> It is your Course Serial #.  Everyone with the same number...is on the same course.
> 
> Usually.
> 
> ;D



So am I to assume that I/we should be on the look out for certain personnel?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Dec 2006)

As in me?

Naw.

I am headin' to St-Jean.  RFD 07 Jan 07.


----------



## Klc (4 Dec 2006)

Great... so I *will* have to smuggle in all my Army.ca goodies... 

I'm seriously considering taking the sticker off my laptop...  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Dec 2006)

bah.

I am not going to be lookin' for people.

More like...hidin' from them...

Like...the SCWO   ;D


----------



## commIT (10 Dec 2006)

Okay, I'm ready to go now.  Can't stop thinking about Borden... and getting a start on this.  Whoa!    :blotto:  Looks like Graduation will be on Friday the 13th!   :dontpanic:


----------



## Mithras (10 Dec 2006)

iCaz said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm ready to go now.  Can't stop thinking about Borden... and getting a start on this.  Whoa!    :blotto:  Looks like Graduation will be on Friday the 13th!   :dontpanic:



Haha and I thought I was excited, we still have 4 weeks to go mate!


----------



## Meridian (10 Dec 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> As in me?
> 
> Naw.
> 
> I am headin' to St-Jean.  RFD 07 Jan 07.



Would have been interesting to get that posting back in September, hrm?


----------



## Chaz (14 Dec 2006)

I just graduated from BMQ in Borden today actually. It was a little bit of a wild ride.
Any general questions, just ask. I don't want to ruin the surprise  ;D


----------



## commIT (14 Dec 2006)

no way!  Dd you do the new 13 week course?  If so, how was it?  congrats on graduating!!!  How many people made it all the way?



			
				Chaz said:
			
		

> I just graduated from BMQ in Borden today actually. It was a little bit of a wild ride.
> Any general questions, just ask. I don't want to ruin the surprise  ;D


----------



## navyguy28 (16 Dec 2006)

anyone here about how it is in borden????????  what the difference is between instructors in other places or maybe some people to watch out for... Feel free to email me...

Navyguy


----------



## George Wallace (16 Dec 2006)

navyguy28 said:
			
		

> anyone here about how it is in borden????????  what the difference is between instructors in other places or maybe some people to watch out for... Feel free to email me...
> 
> Navyguy



Are you friggin for real?  Read some of the posts on this site from people who have been there.  If you are too lazy to do that, then you may have a hard time in Borden (or St Jean) when you do not get up out of bed before afternoon tea.  The Courses you will be taking will be STANDARDIZED by the Training System.  Course Instructors are constantly changing, but the Course Standard will remain the same.  You will have to find out for yourself when you get there.


----------



## Yrys (16 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> when you get there.



... if


Date Registered: 	Today at 18:40:25
Last Active: 	Today at 18:48:56


----------



## observor 69 (17 Dec 2006)

navyguy28 said:
			
		

> anyone here about how it is in borden????????  what the difference is between instructors in other places or maybe some people to watch out for... Feel free to email me...
> 
> Navyguy






Forging Canadian soldiers

Forging Canadian soldiers
Dec. 17, 2006. 07:30 AM
ANDREW CHUNG
STAFF REPORTER


Silent in their misery and surviving on dangerously little sleep, the troops head out of their green canvas tent and into the blackness of the night.

They've just been screamed at by their commander, who's enraged by what he considers their lethargic response to the generators that have conked out, again, taking the front gate lights with them, leaving the camp blind and compromised. 

It's 4:40 a.m. They are so tired that one private's eyes remain closed even as he begins to move. Another downs his wake-up potion: a pack of coffee crystals, a pack of whitener and a swig from his camouflage flask. The brittle cold, minus 15 degrees with the wind chill, hits them like a hard slap. The snow is cascading from the dark sky.

As they tend to the flooded generators, two obscured figures emerge from behind the curtain of snow. 

"Go to hell, Canada! Get out of our country!" says the larger of the two with a Middle Eastern accent. He's still but a shadow, yet his billowing thoub and turban are visible to the now wide-eyed troops, who quickly mass at the gate and bring their fully automatic C7 rifles into both hands.

The man and his partner try to get inside the gate, but are blocked. "Stay back, sir!" yells Chase Miller, a 21-year-old private from Ottawa, brandishing his rifle, his eyes glued to the unwanted guest.

"F**k Canada! Allah Akhbar!" the man repeats, Arabic for "God is Great." "Infidels! I have bomb. I will kill you all!" he roars. As he begins to open his colourful cloak, and a bomb pack can be made out behind the fabric, Miller and the others open fire.

But it's not over. While the man lies writhing on the soft snow, the other reaches for the bomb at his friend's waist. He's riddled with bullets as well.

"Pretty intense," Miller says, shaking his head after the gun smoke clears. 

If not for the fact that minutes later you see the two suicide bombers driving themselves away, you could mistake the blanks for real bullets, and think the event at the camp gate was occurring along the stark plains of Afghanistan.

But this isn't Kandahar, where Canadian soldiers are currently dying at a rate higher than any other NATO force in the war-torn country. Instead, it's a remote corner of Canadian Forces Base Borden, about 90 kilometres north of Toronto. 

And this is the new Canadian boot camp.

For more go to :  
http://tinyurl.com/y9dbs6


----------



## Rubes (17 Dec 2006)

chaz, you were with Bravo1 I assume?

I graduated 2 weeks prior with Alpha1; we were wondering how you guys were doing on your field weeks.  

For those going to Borden for reg force BMQ, ask chaz, myself or a few others who have done the 13 week course.  SoF, unforuntately your reserve course was far different from the 13 week reg force BMQ.  I've done both.


----------



## commIT (17 Dec 2006)

Hi Rubes,

I've just joined as a Reservist, but was told that the two of us will be sent to Borden with primarily Reg Force people.  Is there a difference in BMQ training from Reservist vs. Regular Force?


----------



## Rubes (17 Dec 2006)

If you are going with Reg Force members then you are taking the 13 week Reg BMQ.  Your basic will be the same as all Reg Force members.  There was a reservist on my course as well, though I'm not sure why they take the 13 weeks.  There is a reserve BMQ in the summers that is much shorter, but from the sounds of things that's not what you are taking.  Good on you for taking the Reg basic.  You'll get to do some great stuff.  Good luck.


----------



## SoF (18 Dec 2006)

Rubes said:
			
		

> SoF, unforuntately your reserve course was far different from the 13 week reg force BMQ.  I've done both.



I see...just wondering exactly how different it is?


----------



## Dinger_ca (22 Dec 2006)

Any idea when the next BMQ starts after Jan 8? I'm not going to have my Application submitted until the new year, either way I'm getting pretty excited about the whole thing.


----------



## gazingatmars (24 Dec 2006)

I just finished Basic in Borden with B Coy 1 Pl. If you have any questions, let me know.  I was the last course to graduate there (Dec 14th). Who knows, you might be in my room...lol


----------



## commIT (24 Dec 2006)

Congrats!!!  Did you do the 13 week course?  How was the weather for the week long "camping trip"?


----------



## gazingatmars (24 Dec 2006)

Thanks!  Feild Training week was cold and wet.  Feild Ex Week was cold, windy and snowy. God it was awesome!  I miss my rifle... :-[  Ya, it was the 13 week course.  There was an article on my platoon (and the new BMQ) in the Sunday Star last weekend.  3 Page Spread. I'm in the middle on Patrol! 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## commIT (24 Dec 2006)

Sweet!  sounds like a good time! yeah, I saw the article on line!  saw the snow pat!  ;-)  Kinda kewl huh?  What other job in this country entales such training experience huh?  I can't WAIT!!!


----------



## AMcLeod (29 Dec 2006)

Dinger_ca said:
			
		

> Any idea when the next BMQ starts after Jan 8? I'm not going to have my Application submitted until the new year, either way I'm getting pretty excited about the whole thing.



 I beleive that the next group to leave for basic heads out in Feb. I was told that the Earlest that i would be leaving was the first week in Feb.


----------



## navymich (29 Dec 2006)

AMcLeod said:
			
		

> I beleive that the next group to leave for basic heads out in Feb.



According to this  thread and  this one too, there are a couple others starting before Feb.  You might want to confirm facts before "believing".


----------



## AMcLeod (29 Dec 2006)

my apologies i was just going by what i was told


----------



## grayman (29 Dec 2006)

First serial for BMQ in Borden for 2007 starts 8 JAN, 2 Platoons of 60 pers, so two courses running at the same time.  Two weeks later there will be 2 more Platoons of 60, so in therory there should be 240 recruits on the ground......give or take.  The course is comprised of an intake week, or week zero, or whatever you want to call it, to take care of administration, kit issue, PT test, etc.  At the end of that week, the course will "officially" start, for 13 weeks of training.  All Platoons of 60 are further broken down into 20 man sections administered by a Section commander and Section 2ic, usually a Sgt/PO, and MCpl/MS, the Platoon 2ic is a Sgt, and the Platoon Commander is  WO.
Any further questions relating to BMQ in Borden can be directed towards me, and I will try and help you out best I can.  Your asking yourself how I know so much about it, I work here, and I will see you all in Jan


----------



## grayman (30 Dec 2006)

To continue Borden takes in and trains reservists in the summer on a condensed 8 week package,  a lot of training is to be completed at the home unit before coming to Borden for BMQ, for example such stuff as first aid training, serving in a diverse enviroment, so on and such the like, as to shave off 5 weeks, for the first four or five weeks, you will also be required to work six day weeks, and I beleive also evenings, it is pretty much force fed to you with a fire hose........all good. There is also two platoons of strictly francophone courses running during the summer as well, it is hectic at best.
There will be a list of course requirements sent out to reserve units prior to bodies showing up for training in the summer, if any of those requirements or training is not fullfilled those without it will be returned to their unit.


----------



## commIT (30 Dec 2006)

Thanks Greyman for the facts!  Paints a clear picture on how things will be in a few days!  Can't wait!  Thanks again for the skinny.


----------



## grayman (30 Dec 2006)

Glad I can help out with some info, good luck !!!


----------



## Emenince Grise (30 Dec 2006)

grayman said:
			
		

> To continue Borden takes in and trains reservists in the summer on a condensed 8 week package,  a lot of training is to be completed at the home unit before coming to Borden for BMQ, for example such stuff as first aid training, serving in a diverse enviroment, so on and such the like, as to shave off 5 weeks, for the first four or five weeks, you will also be required to work six day weeks, and I beleive also evenings, it is pretty much force fed to you with a fire hose........all good. There is also two platoons of strictly francophone courses running during the summer as well, it is hectic at best.



Borden also runs the Chaplain's BOTC from September to December.


----------



## grayman (30 Dec 2006)

I am also aware of the Chaplains BOTC, I was just refering to the courses we run at our school, all we run is BMQ, and I was laying out some info for those who are on their way for that course only, I apologise for leading anyone astray.  
At any given time Borden is full of courses ongoing from FCS, weapons techs, medic, cook, AVN, AVS.....the list is endless.  Borden is basically just one big training base, there are always troops here on some form of course.


----------



## mysteriousmind (30 Dec 2006)

> To continue Borden takes in and trains reservists in the summer on a condensed 8 week package,  a lot of training is to be completed at the home unit before coming to Borden for BMQ, for example such stuff as first aid training, serving in a diverse environment, so on and such the like, as to shave off 5 weeks, for the first four or five weeks, you will also be required to work six day weeks, and I believe also evenings, it is pretty much force fed to you with a fire hose........all good. There is also two platoons of strictly francophone courses running during the summer as well, it is hectic at best.



Actually...a reservist who wants to do his BMQ has 2 possibility. 

1- part time given by his unit or brigade (In Quebec at least) 
2- He can do it full time for 4 weeks plus 2-3 week of SQ if I remember correctly (so far for the SQ it was told to me but...I have to go trought BMQ before so my mind set it asside. ) 

but the reservist who choose (or offered) to do it summer time...will have more challenge then doing it part time... due to the follow up he can have on PT (just to name this one), and on other thing. 

For a Part-time week end course..it is probably a little easier because you will end up sleeping home on every sunday at least.


----------



## Meridian (31 Dec 2006)

mysteriousmind 

- fyi, there are plenty of other threads on here that given solid (and in-lane) information on the choices for BMQ in the reserves....


----------



## ICEDEAR (2 Jan 2007)

when is the latest we have to show up? in the manual it reads the sunday at 10am latest. but in the recruiting centre we were told 3pm saturday.


----------



## Mithras (2 Jan 2007)

Go with what you were told at the recruiting center.


----------



## commIT (2 Jan 2007)

There's two of us from Edmonton that are set to arrive at 1845 at building T159, then report to T127.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2007)

ICEDEAR said:
			
		

> when is the latest we have to show up? in the manual it reads the sunday at 10am latest. but in the recruiting centre we were told 3pm saturday.





			
				Mithras said:
			
		

> Go with what you were told at the recruiting center.



 :rofl:

......The blind leading the blind.....


----------



## Mithras (2 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> ......The blind leading the blind.....



Essentially, but one would think that if you were advised by someone in authority to be at a place at a certain time you should be there at that time.


----------



## dirtyjob (3 Jan 2007)

Just to confirm what was said earlier regarding BMQ starting 2 weeks after the Jan. 8th date. I just recieved my call and am starting BMQ in Borden on Jan. 22nd.


----------



## commIT (3 Jan 2007)

Sweet!  Congrats dirtyjob, we'll see you around, should be the guy in green with a week two patch on.  Be friendly and say hi!    Cheers!


----------



## Meridian (4 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> ......The blind leading the blind.....



Might be a good time to ask a clarification...

"MCpl, the "book"  (I beleive you mean Joining Instructions) specify that I must arrive no later than 10:00 Sunday, however our past instructions from the CFRC have mentioned 1400 Saturday... Could you confirm which is the correct instruciton?"


----------



## grayman (4 Jan 2007)

In regards to reporting in you will report when the recruiting centre told you to, its a safe bet.  There will be troops coming in from all over Canada at different times depending on their flight times.  Sunday is the absolute last time to report in because the course officially starts on the Monday, it all depends on you, are you the type of person that wants to "ease" into it, or are you the type that likes to show up last minute and be in a "speed wobble" for the first day or so.  If in doubt do what the "book" says, and then you will be alright.  
Good luck !! (cue ominous music.......)


----------



## grayman (4 Jan 2007)

Regardless of what time you happen to show up on the weekend, there will be someone to "greet" you, and point you in the right direction.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Jan 2007)

Mithras said:
			
		

> Essentially, but one would think that if you were advised by someone in authority to be at a place at a certain time you should be there at that time.



*Higgins?*  Is that you?  (for those that remember THAT show...)  ;D


----------



## BinRat (8 Jan 2007)

Well, I just found out about this link through another website with members chatting about the upcomming Jan serials in Borden.

It's too late for the first 2 serials but for the 2 commng through later in the month. Have fun, I'll see you on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Junior17 (8 Jan 2007)

Is there BMQ at Borden and St. Jean ? ... do you have a choice which place you take it ?


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Jan 2007)

Mithras said:
			
		

> So am I to assume that I/we should be on the look out for certain personnel?



No...they'll be keeping an eye on *you*!  Perhaps from above....at night, with NVGs.....  

(play more of Grayman's ominous music...)


p.s.  Junior, please tell me you didn't just ask that question after reading the pages of this post and doing a "search" for BMQ!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Jan 2007)

Junior17 said:
			
		

> Is there BMQ at Borden and St. Jean ? ... do you have a choice which place you take it ?



Yes to the 1st question.  I can't say 100% for sure, but...I would bet my pay check you don't get to pick.  Unless you are going Reserve's, where you can choose the unit that you join, and that will impact where you do your BMQ.  But for Reg Frce?  I am betting "no".


----------



## n00b (10 Jan 2007)

I just got "the call" and I'll be doing my BMQ in Borden on January 22.  ;D


----------



## dirtyjob (10 Jan 2007)

Hey Congrats n00b. 

I'm also starting BMQ at Borden on the 22nd. See you there.


----------



## Taios (12 Jan 2007)

Hey Guys, I'm also starting BMQ at Borden on the 22nd. See all of you there.


----------



## Klc (10 Feb 2007)

Junior17 said:
			
		

> Is there BMQ at Borden and St. Jean ? ... do you have a choice which place you take it ?



 :rofl: A choice? Heck, I have friends that got stuck on pat, and got shipped to borden for recourse becase we're packed to the tits in the mega...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Feb 2007)

Klc said:
			
		

> :rofl: A choice? Heck, I have friends that got stuck on pat, and got shipped to borden for recourse becase we're packed to the tits in the mega...



With more coming.  There will be more platoons in the next FY.  All current staff living-in, whether I.R., permanent, or Class B have been ordered out of SQs in the Mega by 31 March.  3 of the 5 of us in my pod are I.R. types.  They are happier than you know what!


----------

